
Slack Spreads Its Wings: What’s Next for the Newly Public Company - kwindla
https://fortune.com/2019/08/27/slack-ipo-public-company-growth-stock/
======
LMo
Has it got 10 years of runway at 30% growth pa, I think so. That would be 10x.

